# [XFCE4] Notificación errónea (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Resulta que si pincho una "llave" USB de 4 GB a un puerto USB, al desmontarla me sale una notificación de "Expulsión Finalizada" Hasta aquí todo correcto.

Pero si lo que conecto es un disco duro USB, el mensaje que sale tras expulsarlo es "Desmontaje sin terminar" "El volumen <volumen de 500 GB< ha sido exitosamente desmontado del sistema"

¿Alguien sabe en qué archivo están estos mensajes?

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## cameta

Pon aquí el /etc/fstab

¿Esta tu usuario en el grupo plugdev? ¿usb?

Comprueba también en KDE -> System Settings -> Removable Devices

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Quizá no me he expresado claramente. El montaje y desmontaje parecen funcionar, es el mensaje de error que sale, que se contradice.

----------

## gringo

supongo que será algún archivo del paquete kde-i18n ?

saluetes

----------

## cameta

¿Podría ser un fallo de traducción?

¿que te sale si lo pones en inglés?

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

Sí, es un fallo de traducción, lo he probado poniendo el escritorio en inglés de USA y el mensaje que muestra es "Unmount finished".

Por eso preguntaba en qué archivo están esos mensajes (USO XFCE4)

Saludos,

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Desinstalando notification-daemon e instalando en su lugar xfce4-notifyd, los mensajes de notificación salen en una ventanita visualmente diferente, pero contienen el mismo error de traducción (o sea, muestra el mismo mensaje).

Sigo investigando.

----------

## cameta

Habría que abrir un bug.

----------

## quilosaq

Los mensajes traducidos posiblemente están en 

```
/usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/xfdesktop.mo
```

 pero es un archivo binario que no podrás editar.

Si quieres corregir el mensaje tendrás que conseguir el archivo fuente (es.po) que puedes encontrar en las fuentes de tu versión del paquete xfdesktop. Después de modificar la traducción tendrás que volver a generar el binario xfdesktop.mo usando el comando:

```
msgfmt -o xfdesktop.mo es.po
```

y finalmente copiar a su ubicación final en 

```
/usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/
```

----------

